# Word of the Week - Week 49 2015



## SENC (Nov 29, 2015)

Todays word was chosen just because I liked it.

absquatulate - to decamp; to leave quickly; to flee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Sounds like what @Tclem does after using the facilities.......or maybe during

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2015)

Getting deep in here, Might have to absquatulate before it get's any deeper

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 29, 2015)

*I'd be scared to use a word like that around here. Somehow someone would be offended.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 29, 2015)

Hmmmm don't look like phon-x ....( fon -X ) works here nor spell'n easy.... guess I'll stay with grunts and gesters

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> Todays word was chosen just because I liked it.
> 
> absquatulate - to decamp; to leave quickly; to flee



Could you please tag @Brink the next time you have a specific suggestion for him like this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Could you please tag @Brink the next time you have a specific suggestion for him like this?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

